# Ethanol Shield



## co1615 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello,

Has anyone used a product called Ethanol Shield. Trying to find some user info for it. The company that makes it is B3C Fuel Solutions.

Thanks


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

A quick search and read, leads me to believe it's like Sta-Bil and SeaFoam. 

These stabilizers are necessary, IMO, for small engines and the problems caused by the new fuels... The ethanol and other additives in gas today are dirty and have a poor "shelf life", in the can or your engine. 

Buy smaller amounts, use it up ASAP, and use a stabilizer. It's cheap insurance to keep your equipment running right.


----------



## Falcon0103 (Jan 22, 2010)

bozodog said:


> Buy smaller amounts, use it up ASAP, and use a stabilizer. It's cheap insurance to keep your equipment running right.


This much is true I have seen that carb repairs as well as fuel system rebuilds are some of the most expensive and more damaging repairs in the small engine world.

We are located in the Northeast where they uses a higher level of ethanol in the gas. Thus the impact on the rubber and paper parts that are in dirrect contact with the gas are deteriating at a fast pase.

I would agree that using as much of your purchased gas as soon as possible would be wize, the use of stabil is also wise. The gas up here has about a 30 day shelf life and that doesn't include the trip to the gas station.


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

It's not just the rubber and gaskets. They have addressed that pretty well in newer productions. 

It's the water the ethanol "collects" while being stored. That then brings along the rust and corrosion. The water then coagulates the varnish build-ups that the alcohol dissolves, caused by the gas and it's long term storage. 

It doesn't take much debris or gunk to block the tiny passages in a small engine. 

Because we want to stay home as long as possible during bad weather and a power outage, we buy AG gas and use SeaFoam in our 5 gal can and the generator. It's just a short 4 miles to a station that serves the farmers with non-ethanol fuel. That said, it's changed over every six months. The Jimmy loves it!


----------



## co1615 (Jan 20, 2010)

So, are either of you familiar with the Ethanol Shield? I can't seem to find anyone that has used it.


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

I haven't, but I would first compare prices with the tried and true Sta-Bil and SeaFoam.


----------



## co1615 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's not for my personel use, the company I work for is thinking about selling it.


----------



## bozodog (Nov 27, 2009)

In that case... why don't they buy some and give it a try? If there is a big price difference, it may be a hard sell...


----------

